# Mature faced German Shepard puppy



## sable_life (Sep 3, 2015)

my puppy is 2 months old i just got him 2 days ago and he has a "mature" adult dogs face with a puppy body, is this normal or has anyone else seen this? will he grow into it? its difficult to get a more clearer picture, but his face almost seems possum like


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I see what you mean! The last photo blew me away at his puppy body. This isn't photo-shopped right? Do you have photos of Sire and Dam or info on pedigree? Sibs? There is even that little rise just behind the nose. Looks awesome though


----------



## sable_life (Sep 3, 2015)

no it isn't photo shopped and yes he is akc registered. Also i don't have any pictures of the sire or dam, i got him from a "back yard breeder" and his siblings also had the same things his was just the most mature looking


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking puppy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He has plenty of growing and filling out to do. What a cutie pie:wub:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea, I never read any rule that says what has to grow first on a puppies body. It's just that I had one from a BYB that looked "very mature" for his age. His max weight was 52lbs, most of his life 48lbs. Lived to be 14.5 years old. Healthy and happy. His parents were both regular size, but he and a female sib never got over 50 lbs.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll take the defective puppy....he is very nice looking...congrats.


----------



## phaz3 (Feb 17, 2016)

looks fine to me?


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL.. what a cutie.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

when the nose grows first you get that grown up look. I guess you just missed the little cutie pie short baby nose. My pup quickly got her elegant she-pup face while my boy had his furry-bear-boy face for quite awhile.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Ooooh lucky you! My Buddy started out like that. He grew into it and was a big boy. I sure miss him.


----------

